# university list



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i need list of good ranking university with provide study in phd(management)

1.i need better budget university so i can afford

2. scholership details ad iELTS score required

3. stipend they provide for reserch people

4. Also dependent can go with primary applicant...


guide me details 

tx


----------

